# Types of crossties?



## HRM (Dec 2, 2017)

Is there data somewhere that tells you what types of ties are used for a given section of track; i.e., wood or PCC?


----------



## bratkinson (Dec 2, 2017)

A look out the rear window of a train will clearly confirm what kind of ties you're riding on.

From my own observations from the rear of Amtrak trains, it can change from one type to the other and back, all in a hundred feet or so, and be different on each track. Most notably in my area, the newly relaid 2nd track from Hartford to New Haven is concrete ties, and the original track is wood ties. I don't recall what types are used at the interlocking crossovers.

In short, other than personal observation, I don't believe there is any publicly available information of what kinds of ties are used where by each railroad. Of course, route renewals and upgrades generally replace ties with like kinds, but not always. And per what I've read in recent years, both Amtrak in the NEC and now NS are/have suing concrete tie makers due to defective ties not lasting more than a couple of years.


----------



## Acela150 (Dec 2, 2017)

Amtrak uses mostly Concrete. At least within the NEC. NS uses strictly wood cross ties. NS is the only RR as far as I know that is suing a crosstie maker.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------

